# australian pine vs oak?



## smokinwelder (Jun 6, 2013)

well i had to go on craigslist for seasoned wood. I live in south fl. I found a guy who has australian pine and oak thats seasoned and split. Hes selling 25 16" splits for $20, or 100 for $70. I read that australian pine is not a pine at all, but dont see too much where people use them for cooking. I have a cook on fathers day, and will be buying probably 25 splits, but im not sure if i should get australian pine, or stick woth the oak? Thanks.


----------



## geerock (Jun 6, 2013)

Oak has been a mainstay of bbq forever.  I'd go with what I know works.  I don't know about australian pine.  Not for nothing, but is it hard to find splits in Fla?


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 6, 2013)

geerock said:


> Oak has been a mainstay of bbq forever. I'd go with what I know works. I don't know about australian pine. Not for nothing, but is it hard to find splits in Fla?


x2


----------



## smokinwelder (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah, i dont know where to find any splits besides this guy. not too many fire places in south fl, equals not so many split piles. any ideas?


----------

